# CONGRATULATIONS THRESHER



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

cool, do forum members get to shop for free?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> cool, do forum members get to shop for free?


you can shop-lift for free, and they even offer extended stays in their 8X8 hotel... ;D


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> > cool, do forum members get to shop for free?
> 
> 
> you can shop-lift for free, and they even offer extended stays in their 8X8 hotel...  ;D



Meals and excercise programs are included........


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats!

Does this mean you will use your discount to buy AC a new PFD? Maybe a PLB too ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

good for you man.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

[smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]

This thread is too funny.

Congrats Thresh. [smiley=1-beer.gif] [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks all! It's a big deal what with all the life changes going on. :'( 


ps - if ANYONE has knowledge of cheap(er) living in the St Augustine area please please let me know. I am in dire straights (sp) trying to find an inexpensive place to live. Anything $600 or less would be a lifesaver. 
Thanks again.
Thresh


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

> Thanks all! It's a big deal what with all the life changes going on. :'(
> 
> 
> ps - if ANYONE has knowledge of cheap(er) living in the St Augustine area please please let me know. I am in dire straights (sp) trying to find an inexpensive place to live. Anything $600 or less would be a lifesaver.
> ...



If you had read your own thread, you would have known that an 8 x 8 is available for the simple "taking" ;D ;D ;D Room and board - meals provided.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Other Options:


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

gives me goose bumps to be in the company of such deep and caring individuals  Next time I need help with any real life crisis this site will host my first plea for help.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

> gives me goose bumps to be in the company of such deep and caring individuals  Next time I need help with any real life crisis this site will host my first plea for help.


We're here for ya buddy.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

we revel in others misery ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

can't remember ever seeing one, but surely there's a "kick'em while he's down" smilie out there somewhere.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

> can't remember ever seeing one, but surely there's a "kick'em while he's down" smilie out there somewhere.


 [smiley=pound-on.gif] [smiley=smashfreakB.gif] [smiley=stirringpot.gif]

Bout the best I could do


----------



## santander (Jan 18, 2008)

i live in st aug., it's tough to find a place to rent for cheap unless you have a roomate or someone to split rent. If your looking on the beach $600 is prob. not going to happen, i pay $800 for a 1 bedroom that i share with my girlfriend, its a house and is less than a block from the beach. It's easy to find studio apartments downtown but you will be hard pressed to find anywhere to park your boat. Another option is to rent down at peppertree rv park (i think thats the right one) near crescent bch. They have 1 bedroom trailers within walking distance to the beach and i think they are attached to the ICW with a boat ramp. Rent is only $500 there. Best place to check is:: staugustine.com and then look under real estate for rent. 
good luck


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Congrats [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## snook1717 (Apr 18, 2007)

Congrats Thresher! I am sure everything will work out for the best, maybe you will just have to rent a room for a short period.

By the way, if no one is going to take Tom up on his options I call dib's on the third, or if someone has a duckblind for the gheenoe with a waterproof top that I could use would be great!

Had to do it ;D

James


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Heard that a room here was pretty reasonable:

http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m315/Gladesmen18/*******-mansion.jpg


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

yeah, tough crowd.  I am not looking for beach, I am looking for cheap. Thanks for the advice on staugustine.com, that one was new to me. 

Best
Thresh


----------



## TailStalker (Dec 13, 2006)

Welcome back bro! 
We wish ya the best man. It''ll all come together soon...
Kevin


----------



## mountaingun (Mar 4, 2008)

A friend has a condo on Vilano for rent. May be more than you want to spend. But it's nice.


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks Mountain Gun.  I think I have found myself a place and hey, welcome to the forum!  I am flattered that you would go from lurker to registered user just to help out.   Very cool.  
It seems I am still under AC's name. Whoops. Still. Thanks all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

> Thanks Mountain Gun. I think I have found myself a place and hey, welcome to the forum! I am flattered that you would go from lurker to registered user just to help out. Very cool.
> It seems I am still under AC's name. Whoops. Still. Thanks all.


Someone stole AC's password. ;D ;D ;D ;D

Mountain Gun [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------

